# JEFFERSON County building official fired



## mark handler (Jul 1, 2015)

County building official fired

http://www.starbeacon.com/news/local_news/county-building-official-fired/article_fdef0e0b-f446-55c7-a68d-9b993243bee9.html

By JUSTIN DENNIS Staff Writer jdennis@starbeacon.com

JEFFERSON County, OH — Brenda L. Williams, the county Building Department's chief building official, was terminated Wednesday after a little more than two years at the post.

"She just wasn't meeting any of the board's expectations," county Commissioner Dan Claypool told The Star Beacon. "We had outlined some goals and she wasn't meeting those expectations."

Claypool could not specify what spurred Williams' termination, as it is a personnel matter. Commissioners discussed her termination during an executive session Tuesday.

In mid-June, Williams gave an annual department report to the board of commissioners, touting the receipt of 30 percent more building permit fees and four times the construction projects than in past years, but at a cost of efficiency. The department recently began digitizing its records and contractor registrations through a new software platform.

"The clerical work that goes along with moving this department into the future is pretty massive," Williams told commissioners.

But commissioners expressed concerns that Williams' progress with the department isn't where it should be. Slow turnaround for construction plan reviews — normally performed by CT Consultants, the county's engineering and architecture firm — is a common complaint.

Williams had asked commissioners for a new employee to help spread out the department's work load, but officials were leery about bringing on a new staff member, as the department is over budget for the year.

Williams joined the county Building Department as chief building officer in March 2013 at a pay rate of $32.17 per hour, three months after being laid off as Youngstown's building department's chief building official, when Mahoning County assumed the department.

Commissioners named William Gallagher interim chief building official. Gallagher is a licensed CBO and registered architect with CT Consultants. Claypool said Gallagher has served as the county's "backup" chief building official for years. He also currently serves as interim chief building official in Streetsboro.

The county will advertise the available position, Claypool said. Applicants must hold an Ohio chief building official certification. All qualified applicants can contact County Administrator Janet Discher at (440) 576-3316.

Gallagher could not be reached for comment Wednesday.


----------



## ICE (Jul 1, 2015)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## steveray (Jul 2, 2015)

Slow turn around from the consultants....But they fired her and made him interim BO?  The word Denmark comes to mind.....


----------

